# 100 year old lady



## Ken N Tx (Feb 2, 2015)

She's 103 now and still alive. She's the one who was in the news earlier  this year as the 102 year-old woman who went skydiving.?
.
.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks Ken!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 2, 2015)

Bless her heart. She's in great shape compared to so many younger people who
are complaining about their aches and pains, pills etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks Ken!  Here's a 103 year old gal, still helping others by volunteering at the senior center.


----------

